# wrong remote



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

o.k. so I accidently switched remotes with an old receiver I was using,(gone!!) and the one I have to use for my 211 is the wrong one. Do I have to call dish to replace, or can I format this remote to work I this stb? They were both(remotes) used for 211 models. Help


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Use the front-panel button on the 211 (behind the door on the right) to go to System Info. Once the receiver is on the System Info screen, press the REC button on the remote a couple of times and the receiver will synch to the remote's remote ID.


----------

